
The future of gaming is all in the mind - robg
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/science/09/08/Futureofgaming/index.html?eref=rss_tech
======
Protophore
Very cool stuff. I foresee the first generation (or four) being extremely
awkward and frustrating as the controls react rather slowly in comparison to
the speed of your thoughts.

Also a few worrisome items in the article:

"So add that up: a wireless, remote, brain reading/writing device that can
scan, interpret, and communicate with someone across the room, without them
even knowing it. Connect that to the Internet... and talk about brainwashing
possibilities. What if some hacker could figure out how to write viruses to
people's brains? It's actually a little scary."

Dude, why do you keep trying to take a crap on my sofa? Sorry man, I got hit
with the defecation virus this morning while I was downloading my kung fu
lesson.

